# Brent Penfold - Trading the SPI



## Kryzz (25 June 2009)

I've seen his name pop up in a few threads, many people read this book? Opinions/Reviews? A good resource for someone new to futures?

Cheers,

Shaun


----------



## dracula (11 July 2009)

I think it's an excellent book. He provides a very good explanation on how futures work and also mentions their similarities to CFDs. 
There are a few strategies mentioned, but not sure how they would in the current climate. 
Try and borrow the book frm a library first. This is what I've done.

dracula


----------



## MRC & Co (11 July 2009)

I liked the book when I first read it, but most of it is all pretty standard.

In hindsight, I would recommend it for a basic over-view, but it doesn't give much insight at all and many position sizing strategies you can implement yourself, are not included, i.e. they are all very mechanical.


----------



## Vito (13 July 2009)

Hi,
   If you are new to futures I think its a good book as it gives you a good overview and gives you a few idea's on how to trade futures. It also gives you a few ideas on position sizing etc.
   It a worthwhile read to get started.

Regards
Vito


----------



## CanOz (19 July 2009)

Does anyone here subscribe to Brent's services? If so, can you please PM me.

Cheers,


CanOz


----------

